
Sparkle Motion – Paging Animation Framework for Android - devinfoley
http://engineering.ifttt.com/android/2015/09/16/sparkle-motion/
======
Shrugs
Jazz Hands[1] has been a staple for my iOS app onboarding flows, super happy
to see I can start doing the same on Android.

[1] [https://github.com/IFTTT/JazzHands](https://github.com/IFTTT/JazzHands)

